# Wanted a 1968-1970 Schwinn Runabout



## 64jmb (Apr 28, 2019)

Wanted a 1968-1970 Schwinn Runabout for a reasonable price. Please let me know what you have. I have other vintage transportation related stuff to trade as well. 64jmb@cox.net


----------



## tylerw (Apr 29, 2019)

@509clunk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 64jmb (Apr 29, 2019)

64jmb said:


> Wanted a 1968-1970 Schwinn Runabout for a reasonable price. Please let me know what you have. I have other vintage transportation related stuff to trade as well. 64jmb@cox.net




Still looking


----------



## Artdaddi (May 4, 2019)

64jmb said:


> Wanted a 1968-1970 Schwinn Runabout for a reasonable price. Please let me know what you have. I have other vintage transportation related stuff to trade as well. 64jmb@cox.net





I have one in sienna brown in Ohio scale 1-10 it’s a 9 all original paint tires 3 speed stumpy archer on handlebars stellar bike $850 because you just don’t find them like this Mike 614-519-4919


----------



## 64jmb (May 4, 2019)

Artdaddi said:


> I have one in sienna brown in Ohio scale 1-10 it’s a 9 all original paint tires 3 speed stumpy archer on handlebars stellar bike $850 because you just don’t find them like this Mike 614-519-4919



ok was curious... do you do any trading for other vintage transportation stuff?


----------



## 64jmb (May 4, 2019)

Artdaddi said:


> I have one in sienna brown in Ohio scale 1-10 it’s a 9 all original paint tires 3 speed stumpy archer on handlebars stellar bike $850 because you just don’t find them like this Mike 614-519-4919



ok was curious... do you do any trading for other vintage transportation stuff?


----------



## Artdaddi (May 4, 2019)

I would trade for a clean Manta Ray only


----------



## 64jmb (May 4, 2019)

ok thanks I do not have one of those.


----------



## hm. (May 4, 2019)

I would pass on a 69 and keep looking, they are out there. Most say the 68 with the s2 rear wheel and shifter was the best year for run a bout anyways.


----------



## 64jmb (May 4, 2019)

hm. said:


> View attachment 991269
> 
> I would pass on a 69 and keep looking, they are out there. Most say the 68 with the s2 rear wheel and shifter was the best year for run a bout anyways.


----------



## 64jmb (May 4, 2019)

hm. said:


> View attachment 991269
> 
> I would pass on a 69 and keep looking, they are out there. Most say the 68 with the s2 rear wheel and shifter was the best year for run a bout anyways.



That is a nice Runabout. They are really expensive now.


----------



## Artdaddi (May 5, 2019)

64jmb said:


> That is a nice Runabout. They are really expensive now.




I also have a top of the line 68 but you’d need a good wallet for it


----------



## 64jmb (May 5, 2019)

Artdaddi said:


> I also have a top of the line 68 but you’d need a good wallet for it



Ya I am sure it would be. Is the one in the picture for sale by chance? I still like the 69/70 because I like the mag sprocket. I found a 69 neat mint runabout for $400. I have have 2 other 68's before they are really cool but very pricey now. I just wanted one for the car shows and to ride around at the show and with my wife at the park. I am sure the 68 you have is very expensive.


----------



## 64jmb (May 5, 2019)

Artdaddi said:


> I also have a top of the line 68 but you’d need a good wallet for it





Artdaddi said:


> I also have a top of the line 68 but you’d need a good wallet for it



Ya I am sure it would be. Is the one in the picture for sale by chance? I still like the 69/70 because I like the mag sprocket. I found a 69 neat mint runabout for $400. I have have 2 other 68's before they are really cool but very pricey now. I just wanted one for the car shows and to ride around at the show and with my wife at the park. I am sure the 68 you have is very expensive.


----------



## Artdaddi (May 5, 2019)

64jmb said:


> Ya I am sure it would be. Is the one in the picture for sale by chance? I still like the 69/70 because I like the mag sprocket. I found a 69 neat mint runabout for $400. I have have 2 other 68's before they are really cool but very pricey now. I just wanted one for the car shows and to ride around at the show and with my wife at the park. I am sure the 68 you have is very expensive.





If you can find a trashy one for $400 snatch it up they are not out there anymore


----------



## Artdaddi (May 5, 2019)

Agreed 69-70 mag sprocket is cooler than 68 round circular pattern


----------



## Artdaddi (May 5, 2019)

Artdaddi said:


> If you can find a trashy one for $400 snatch it up they are not out there anymore





The one posted 69 is still for sale give me a call and we will discuss price
Thxs Mike 614-519-4919


----------



## 64jmb (May 5, 2019)

hm. said:


> View attachment 991269
> 
> I would pass on a 69 and keep looking, they are out there. Most say the 68 with the s2 rear wheel and shifter was the best year for run a bout anyways.



Is that 68 for sale?


----------



## hm. (May 6, 2019)

64jmb said:


> Is that 68 for sale?



Its a keeper that goes camping with us and sees quite a bit of use. I found it on offer up and paid $400 for it. 
Keep looking, they are out there for reasonable prices


----------



## 64jmb (May 6, 2019)

hm. said:


> Its a keeper that goes camping with us and sees quite a bit of use. I found it on offer up and paid $400 for it.
> Keep looking, they are out there for reasonable prices



Thanks, I just found a real nice 70 I really like for $400. exceptionally clean and original. I like the mag sprocket the 69/70 have.


----------



## hm. (May 6, 2019)

Excellent!!
 dont forget to post up some pics


----------



## 64jmb (May 6, 2019)

hm. said:


> Excellent!!
> dont forget to post up some pics



Will Do!


----------

